# Timex Today



## Paul H. (Nov 18, 2008)

My "new to me - just arrived" 1971 Timex Back-set

Cheers Paul










(sellers pic)


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Very nice indeed nice looking watch. Real 70s look about that one :thumbsup:


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

Great find Paul!,enjoy it! :yes:


----------



## shanshan2010 (Jul 6, 2010)

it is very nice which is 70s watch, the shape is very beautiful. please enjoy yourself ~~~Paul


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Timex BackSet, nice piece - movement comes out through the front, you need a crystal lift. These also crop up as "SAGA" watches, although nothing to do with the oldies company, the SAGA ones were usually sold in Europe. :yes:

Notice the AM/PM indicator? very simple yet effective. The date changes in two small motions at twelve midnight, and twelve noon. The wee dot appears above and below the date, below the date, it's for AM, above the date, it's for PM. Remember this when setting the date on these movements. The caseback is epoxy resined onto the case, don't try to open from the rear! :wallbash:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

mel said:


> The caseback is epoxy resined onto the case, don't try to open from the rear! :wallbash:


Picture please Mel!


----------



## knirirr (May 5, 2008)

Very nice.

Am I correct in thinking that these electrics move the second hand once per second?


----------



## Paul H. (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks to everyone for the comments

Has a #87 mov't - yes second hand once / sec - pic anyone?

Cheers Paul


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Silver Hawk said:


> mel said:
> 
> 
> > The caseback is epoxy resined onto the case, don't try to open from the rear! :wallbash:
> ...


Used a Diamond Cutting Disc Paul, there's nowt left except bloodstains on the Disc! :rofl2:

I did try once before I knew and butchered a case completely! Went interbucket, it did! :yes:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Paul H. said:


> Thanks to everyone for the comments
> 
> Has a #87 mov't - yes second hand once / sec - pic anyone?
> 
> Cheers Paul


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2010)

mel said:


> Used a Diamond Cutting Disc Paul, there's nowt left except bloodstains on the Disc! :rofl2:
> 
> I did try once before I knew and butchered a case completely! Went interbucket, it did! :yes:


Mel, I love your gung ho approach! :thumbup:

I've learnt plenty of stuff from breaking things over the years.


----------



## Paul H. (Nov 18, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> Paul H. said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks to everyone for the comments
> ...


Great Paul - thanks for the pic!! Paul


----------

